# why do birds like shiny things so much?



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

man, i tried to google this and i couldnt get an answer. a ton of people were saying that i's a myth...but i know it's not...my baby Miso goes for absolutely anything shiny, and will hiss and bite if you don't let him chew on your ring or let him try and yank the earrings right out of your ear. does anybody know why they like shiny things so much?? is it just the light catching it making it so much more appealing to his ever powerful cockatiel beak?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

My cockatiel Rocko has lots of shiny colourful bells in his cage and he dosent touch them maybe your bird just likes it like Rocko likes to play with the Zip on my hoodies and jackets.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Mine love jewlery too, mainly earrings (hurts like ****). I don't know if it's because it's shiny though, I think it's just a fun beak sized thing to chew on? There's heaps of shiny stuff around they never look twice at.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

JoJo loved my earrings, and yeah, it hurt. I learned to take them out every evening.


----------



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

i dunno i think for my Miso, it's definitely that it's shiny. he has a lot of little beak sized things in his cage that are made of plastic or paper, but if he sees your ring while you're changing his water dish, he will do ANYTHING to get to that ring. 

i would take out my earrings but the piercings are new and haven't totally healed yet


----------

